# Tech vs. Clemson Thursday night ESPN



## Jody Hawk (Sep 9, 2009)

What's your prediction? How about 28-17 Tech.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll take Tech.


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 9, 2009)

Is Spiller playing or is he hurt.  If Spiller goes, Tech wins a tight one.  If Spiller doesn't play I would give the 5 points on the line and go Tech all the way.  GO JACKETS!!!!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll say 27-24 Jackets!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2009)

Doesn't matter if Spiller plays or not (he will.)  I think this is a statement game by the Jackets.  Jackets by 10+ and Nesbitt throws for 200.


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 9, 2009)

Boy I hope so Doc.  A BIG day passing would ease my thoughts going into Miami.  It would give them a whole different week of preparation.  GO JACKETS!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 9, 2009)

Spiller will play.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 9, 2009)

With or without Spiller...I give it to the Jackets by a 2 score margin.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Boy I hope so Doc.  A BIG day passing would ease my thoughts going into Miami.  It would give them a whole different week of preparation.  GO JACKETS!!!!!!



Clemson is going to be trying its darndest to shut down Dwyer.  Nesbitt looked pretty darn good saturday against JSU.  He had a few dropped that would have added 70 yards to his total.

I also look for him to have a big day running the football.  In order of importance, Clemson will key on Dwyer, then Jones/Allen, and then Nesbitt.

If we fumble the ball 5 times, then all of that goes out the window, though.  I just do not see a Dabo Swinney-coached Clemson beating us at home.


----------



## RoboHunter (Sep 9, 2009)

Jackets will again this week move up in the ranking.
ChiefOsceola, I have been reluctant to comment on your avator. But gotta say, i look for your post as much as possible...WOW


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 9, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> With or without Spiller...I give it to the Jackets by a 2 score margin.



Cheif- who is the girl in your avatar??? WOW



I am worried about clemson. Our run defense is suspect and the 3 new Def linemen who started didnt play well against JSU. If clemson comes out and establishes the run early with spiller, controls the clock, we will be in trouble. Unless we move the ball easily on them which i will have to see to believe, i think this is going to be a tough game and i wont be surprised if we lose.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 9, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> Cheif- who is the girl in your avatar??? WOW
> 
> 
> 
> She is definitely a shooter!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> Cheif- who is the girl in your avatar??? WOW



Jen Sterger... if she actually made the rounds in real life as much as she's made the rounds on the internet, you wouldn't want any part of her.


----------



## RoboHunter (Sep 9, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Jen Sterger... if she actually made the rounds in real life as much as she's made the rounds on the internet, you wouldn't want any part of her.



I dont know about that!!


----------



## Bruz (Sep 9, 2009)

Jackets by 20 and it won't really even be that close.......Late gimme TD to make it 20.

Bruz


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll be there in person to watch the "dadgum wishbone" run wild.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 9, 2009)

Tech by 2 scores


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 9, 2009)

Beat them taters!


oh, sorry let me clear that up, I'll take the jackets...


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll take Tech by  10


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2009)

Tech will dominate!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 9, 2009)

38-17 Jackets. There's a reason the JSU game was so vanilla !!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2009)

Clemson, in an upset.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 9, 2009)

Tech 24-18 win.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Sep 9, 2009)

put down the kool-aid. If tech holds on to the ball like they did last week it will get ugly. I'll be sitting at the Esso Club in Clemson rooting for Orange. 28-24 Tigers


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Tech should win but,pulling for Clemson!


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone else find it funny that Jen didn't even attend FSU but rather USF?  I'm not from florida, are the quality control standards (i.e. getting into the school) that much harder at FSU than USF?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 10, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> Anyone else find it funny that Jen didn't even attend FSU but rather USF?  I'm not from florida, are the quality control standards (i.e. getting into the school) that much harder at FSU than USF?



I believe she did her first 2 years at USF and then FSU after that.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 10, 2009)

Tech is a great football team with a great coach and should win by at least 20 points.  Clemson will score only if Tech is playing their 3rd string players.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2009)

not that im a stalker or anything. 

Jenn Sterger 
Born November 29, 1983
Miami, Florida 
Residence Hoboken, New Jersey 
Nationality American 
Education Bachelor's degree 
Alma mater Florida State University 
Occupation Model, reporter


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 10, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> not that im a stalker or anything.
> 
> Jenn Sterger
> Born November 29, 1983
> ...


 
Now that's the best laugh I've had this morning so far.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 10, 2009)

I think Tech will easily win the ACC this year and should be in a BCS bowl game.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

Enjoy...






















Ahhh....football!    I love this game!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 10, 2009)

*GT wins*

GT 34, Climpsun 17


----------



## DSGB (Sep 10, 2009)

At least you didn't have to photoshop your team's name on her shirt.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

I take Ga. Tech for $500 Alex.


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 10, 2009)

I think Tech wins this one. As a Dawg and a Clemson resident I do have to say I am pulling for the Tigers though!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 10, 2009)

Clemson.. by 3.


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2009)

Best GT thread I've ever been in right here.  Thanks, Chief...  

I take GT by a couple of touchdowns in this one.


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 10, 2009)

Easy now, Bitteroot.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 10, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Easy now, Bitteroot.



lurker!


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2009)

Tech will win this game.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

I think it will be a good tight game like the Fsu/Miami game. I hope Iam wrong and Tech gets way ahead and stays there.


----------



## dfasano (Sep 10, 2009)

Clemson upsets Gt. 27-24 Tigers.


----------



## Jhunt (Sep 10, 2009)

Clemson wins.  Big.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 10, 2009)

Man, last time the tech fans were this confident was last years bowl game.  haha

I have not seen either play but I heard from a close friend who is a Clemson Allum that they suck.  hahaha...

Tech should take it by his opinion

Cant wait to watch the game tonight...


----------



## Local Boy (Sep 10, 2009)

Cu 20-14


----------



## Buzz (Sep 10, 2009)

I think Tech will win, but in a close game.   Clemson has a lot of weapons on offense and they will be able to score points.    

I think it will be a nice victory for Tech, but for those of you that are into this sort of thing - I think Clemson beats the point spread.


----------



## GRIZZLER46 (Sep 10, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sorry I saw this and forgot what this thread was about


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2009)

Tech all white, Clemson all purple tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this one. I think Tech is gonna hand Clemson their walking papers..


----------

